# My New Litte Family Member



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

Just felt like every body could use some cuteness. Last week well cleaning the chicken coop I suggested it would be cool to have a duck. This Friday well I was at school my neighbor came over to our house and asked if we had lost a duck. We said no. he asked if we had ducks. We said no. he then opened a box to show us a tiny little baby duck. he told us when he went to let his dogs out they found it in his yard. No other ducks where around and there is no water near us. Well there is but it is a marsh about 10ft by 10ft ans it only 2in deep, and there is a hundred gallon pond n our backyard but we had just filled it with water a few days before. So we are not very sure how he got there and there's no mommy duck around here so he has been with us. He is only 3-4 days old still has his egg tooth and we are not actually sure if it is male or female. But it has imprinted on me and spends almost the entire day with me and after 6:30 a.m. it sleeps in my bed with me. I am hoping to post some pictures soon!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you guys know if he's definitely a domestic duckling? If he's a wild duckling, it's illegal for you to keep him, and he needs to go to a wildlife rehabilitation center to be raised for release (if release is possible).


----------



## eicg (Sep 27, 2013)

It's a _Pekin duck _they are a domestic breed. Some people release them into the wild and a few places not far from here maybe 5 miles or so have them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Ah, okay. Glad the little one is domestic, and glad they've also found a safe home then.


----------

